# Rena XP3 Problems



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I am having problems with my XP3. Air keeps getting in the filter, don't know where. I will list the problems in order of occurrence.

-Upon priming, impeller chops through air pockets, causing a release of air bubbles from spraybar.
-Filter is very noisy (grinding and water trickling.
-I unplug filter and plug back in until noise it at a minimum.
-Water level in canister doesn't reach top upon priming, so I manually raise it by unclipping two clips.
-About an hour later, the water level is back down and the filter is noisy again. Trickling and some grinding can be heard within the filter.
-Water trickling noise can be heard IN the actual intake tube, at the top where the cap is and somewhat in the middle of the tube.

What's going on that is causing my filter to do this? It is really bothering me. Thanks.


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds like the priming cap isn't tight enough, letting air leak into the intake.


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

From Filstar-Rena-FAQ:


> Q - I have a XP3 filter thats about 2 years old now. I read that if I am having water leaking from the cord or air leaking in that I should replace the O rings around the quick disconnect. I did that and it stopped the water leakage but I'm still having a problem with air being discharged into the tank every 5-10 minutes or so. What am I needing to replace next? All of the hose clamps are as tight as I can squeeze, the cap on the inlet pipe is tight and free of debris. Just looking from some reccomendations.
> 
> A - If you have had your filter for two years I would also recommend replacing the impeller cover Oring (actually a strip of sealing material) that resides in the groove on the bottom of your motor. This is the primary cause of the bubbles and surges you are experiencing. Please read our FAQ and answer at PlanetRena.com for a more thorough understanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Advice I gave to another member w/ similar problem:
_With the power off, remove head & double chk. baskets are properly seated. Replace & make sure all 4 clamps seat. Make sure hose clamps are secure. Make sure cap on inlet pipe is secure & all pipes are tightly fitted (something could have come ajar) Disconnect & reconnect quick release. With canister full, tilt about 45 degrees (you'll see air bubbles rise up the tube if trapped) DONOT SHAKE!! Tilt 45 degrees in opposite direction. let it sit a few minutes then plug it in. It should gurgle at the start for a min. or two but quiet after that. ( I take it you have no air stones or deco near the intake??) I haven't had air trapped in any of mine in quite sometime but when I did it took a few trys to sort out. "T"_


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, I will try that at my next PWC. One thing I just noticed, is that when plugging in the filter, the actual clear plastic part of the canister (the canister itself) literally gets squeezed in. I had my finger where the motor portion meets the clear plastic, and I felt it move inward when I plugged it in. When I unplug it, it releases. It doesn't happen to the front and rear portion, but only the sides. Is this normal? I never saw this happen before.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Checked everything, tightened everything...air is still getting in and splurting out from the spraybar. I really have no idea where air could be getting in from.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Contact Rena...
http://www.planetrena.com/contact-us.html
They should replace it for free...


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Marconis said:


> Checked everything, tightened everything...air is still getting in and splurting out from the spraybar. I really have no idea where air could be getting in from.


 :-? That doesn't sound good at all! Could be defective unit?? Agree w/ above. Contact mfgr. for possible re-placement asap. "T"

* API Hours of Operation: 
8:00 AM - 5:00 PM Eastern Time (Monday through Friday)

Product/Technical Support: (800) 847-0659


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

What will I do with all of my media if and when I send this one out for replacement? That's the only thing I am worried about, because I don't want to lose all of this seeded material.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) You could place it in a stocking & suspend it in your tank . I hope you have another working filter. Did you contact A/P?? "T"


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Marconis said:


> Checked everything, tightened everything...air is still getting in and splurting out from the spraybar. I really have no idea where air could be getting in from.


any cracks in the intake tubing?


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

gordonrp said:


> Marconis said:
> 
> 
> > Checked everything, tightened everything...air is still getting in and splurting out from the spraybar. I really have no idea where air could be getting in from.
> ...


Not that I can see. I'll have to take a look at it tomorrow morning.


----------

